# I didn’t know a fatty was like potato chips



## dr rat (Oct 18, 2018)

you can’t eat just one!

Guess I have fatty fever
After doing my first one Sunday did a cheeseburger one last night
A section of it sautéed mushrooms with Swiss cheese, center cheddar cheese and other end pastrami and Swiss cheese.


----------



## dr rat (Oct 18, 2018)

Pumpkin roll for desert


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 18, 2018)

Great meal for sure.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Oct 18, 2018)

Yep, looks good!


----------



## nanuk (Oct 18, 2018)

OMG I just realized I haven't eaten in minutes... and I"m now STARVING!


that looks DELICIOUS with that cheese oozing out!   MMMM....


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 19, 2018)

Loookinnnng Goooooood. Nice Job. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 19, 2018)

drr, Good job on the fatty and the pumpkin roll looks quite fattening ! like


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 19, 2018)

That is a might fine looking fattie!
Al


----------



## dr rat (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 20, 2018)

Fatties are fun and delicious at the same time.  Yours looked great!  Like!


----------



## dr rat (Oct 20, 2018)

uncle eddie said:


> Fatties are fun and delicious at the same time.  Yours looked great!  Like!



Thanks definitely having fun with them 

Smoking some ribs for family get together and they wanted a fatty too.
So doing baby back ribs and 2 fatties today.


----------



## dr rat (Oct 21, 2018)

2 more


----------

